# Does anyone name their frogs?



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I do.My 2 auratus are female:moo and male:ducky.They are weird names,but they stuck because everyone calls them that.


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

i did. my first two anyways, it was a pair so its romeo and juilet. no breeding yet but it was a cute idea.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

They have names, but they arent actively used.

I just like naming animals.

My auratus were Nyx & Night, but Nyx passed away... And my intermedius are named Phoebe and Sol.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

My fiance has named *all* the frogs. Every last one. She's labeled the tanks with the names, too. Makes it easier when I need her to feed though.. "can you feed Penn & Teller for me"? That narrows down which pums to feed to two.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> My fiance has named *all* the frogs. Every last one. She's labeled the tanks with the names, too. Makes it easier when I need her to feed though.. "can you feed Penn & Teller for me"? That narrows down which pums to feed to two.



So don't play coy... Make with the names please :wink:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

So far, my girls are called Fatty Patty and Skinny Mini.
Candy


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I just have one auratus right now and he/she is named Pan/Echo (I'm not sure which sex so I grabbed a Greek mythology name for both choices. lol. I have a thing for Greek mythology!
(by the way conman, nice names!)

I'll be naming my azureis too once I get them. Greek mythology names for them also.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

fluffy and numbnuts

no seriously, i used to name my lizards back in the day
with darts though, right now, they're assigned numbers. too many of each so i draw the patterns on their head every so often and number them so i can monitor them serparately. once they grow some more and i split them apart, they'll receive names again


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i named them all either this or that 
craig


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I name them, my first 2 were Jose & Morgan (Jose passed...) then I got Bell, Pat, and Jack

I am not an acoholic....

Jose Cuervo
Captain Morgan
Bellvedere
Patron
Jack Daniels

All my B & B auratus will be named after Liquors...
My Intermedius I think I'll name them after mixed drinks...
When I get something for my vert... Im thinking Beers...


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

I love nming animals to. my lucs are names tweedles and kicker.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

if there is more than one per tank then no. if they have bred the male is Romeo and the female is Juliet  thats the extent of my naming system.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I named my first two frogs, Stupid and Doofus, but haven't named any since.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> So far, my girls are called Fatty Patty and Skinny Mini.
> Candy


If I am seeing Skinny mini's toe pads right then she may actually be Skinny Manny.
Candy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

2 male Leucs-Scooby and Shaggy, named by my 6 year old.
1 female Collared Lizard-Daisey, named by my wife.
1 black cat-Pete.

John


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Darts,and more to come soon.2 blue auratus named ducky (boy) and moo (girl).Cats:cub (I named her),buttons,king tut,pepper,fluffy,sugar,and puffdaddy.2 ferrets named chuck and coco(******).


----------



## mlou1531 (Dec 22, 2006)

We waited to name our auratus until we could tell them apart and get a sense of their personalties...I know it sounds crazy but the four of them do have their individual personalities. One is named Lex...he is the boldest and as a baby was kind of a bully (my boyfriend wanted to name him bully, but I went with a superman name) The other is Shyshy (my boyfriend named her)...her name says it all (we found out later that she was a boy). Then there is Peanut and Butter...peanut has a patch over his eye so my boyfriend wanted to name him peanut patch....He and the other frog that was in the shoe box with him were inseparable so I decided to go with Peanut Butter 

We also have some vittatus I tried naming them, but they are always hiding and they are really hard to tell apart so we just call them the "dirt frogs" since they are so hard to see when they are on the substrate.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I named my blue auratus ducky because,I dont know I liked the name.Moo is like a cow she is always eating and not very active,but bold.My male ducky is very shy but always is hoppin around the tank.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

My daughter has named my frogs, including the two azureus I will be getting in a month or so. We have three imi's (Pip, Pop, and Ojo) They are Disney characters from "Bear and the Big Blue House" The azureus we will be getting are Ernie and Bertie. It would have been Bert and Ernie but one is a female. I have a third tank which I may put in a leuc, that one doesn't have a designated name.....yet.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

My female D. Azureus was named "Cruella Deville" until I found out "she" was actually a "he".  :roll:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My leucs are called hongo, hefe, boca and machu.
My california king snake is named sunshine
barn cats name is pepe, but he answers to lots of names now.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

the two leucs are both just called 'frog' or 'dart frog'
the two american bull frogs are called 'frog' or 'bull frog'
all the snakes are called 'snake' or 'python, boa, milk snake, corn snake'
all the turtles are called 'turtle' or 'tortoise, box, little turtles'
the cats are named sophie, spike, and tiger. but i usually call them all 'cat'
the dog is named jake, but i usually call him 'dog'
the iguana, bearded dragons, blue tongued skinks, and monitor lizard are usually called 'lizard' or as above, by there species. they have names, but i can't remember them most of the time.

yea, i know, i'm not to creative with names


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I got 2 more frogs...2 more azureus. One has a crown type spot on his/her head so he/she is named Boss, the other spot. 2 boxers, one named Boca, one named Boscha. 2 cats, one named Isaac and one named Isabella.

Candy


----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

my 6 yr. old niece named my two azureus BlueStar (female) and Gonzo (male), although she spelled their names BluStar and Gonsow


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

el capitan, margarita, juan & juanita ... i made the mistake of naming them before I knew the sex though-- turns out el capitan and margarita are males & juan and juanita are females... oops!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I've only named one of mine so far. It's name is Seven. Remember the old Seinfeld episode where George wanted to name his future daughter Seven? See if you can guess why I chose the name?


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

salix said:


> I've only named one of mine so far. It's name is Seven. Remember the old Seinfeld episode where George wanted to name his future daughter Seven? See if you can guess why I chose the name?
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27 ... /Seven.jpg


heh. i have a leuc with an 8 between its eyes.
anybody else got other numbers?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

In all my time in the hobby I've never named a frog but last week the gf demanded I call one of the new tree toads Herbie :lol: so out of 90+ frogs 1 toad is named and I'm hoping it stays that way :lol:


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

i have two tincs and the naming of them is a bit unique. I was able to get a bunch of my friends to "sponsor" my terrarium, which was basically them giving me money so it wouldn't be so expensive to build. In return, they all get turns naming the frogs for a month or so. Currently they are named Archibald and Sir Fancy Pants, which will both be renamed shortly.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool friends. All my friends are broke.
Candy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine too


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

We named our Leucs Poon, Tang & Einstein. It kind of stinks b/c the banded leucs all look the same so we cant really tell them apart. We havent named our Cobalts yet. We also have 2 Bearded Dragons. Our male is Spyro & our female is Sadie. :lol: Its fun hearing all the names people come up with.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I got a new tree frog,unamed and im raising a bull frog tad.Could someone suggest any names?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Could people post some pics?Id love to see them.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fatty Patty








Skinny Mini or Skinny Manny. Not sure which.
Candy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

cool,the ones at my local zoo had only few spots.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

gallery/menu.php?gallery=members&album_id=62 My pics of the man creek pair im getting.I like the different coloration,they look totally different,it is cool though.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont name my frogs, but my fiancee sure enjoys it. Right now, she's working on coming up with names for an albino burmese python and 1.2.0 veiled chameleons that i picked up at a recent reptile shows. Gotta keep her busy!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Totally. My wife has this thing about naming animals. Apparently you can't love them unless you name them. As such, what follows is a list of the "loved" occupants of our house:

2 cats - Truman and Clinton
10 year old goldfish - Oscar
3 yr old Pleco - Chirac
10-15 yr old Xenopus Laevis - John McCain (horrible I know, but he has one eye and can't lift his arms)

Pair of mantella madagascariensis - Elrond and Galadriel
4 juv. d. auratus - Eins, Zwei, Drei and Vier (1,2,3 and 4 in German)
juv. mantella baroni - Octavian (he came back from near starvation and death like the Roman Emperor Octavian)

Umm, I think I've said enough.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've never really been one to name a frog, but my wife on the other hand would name a bug if kept in a tank. 

So with that being said

4 Azureus
Big Blue 
Big Black
Big Bubba
Autumn

3 green & black auratus
big momma
lil daddy
gumby

2 truncatus
tom
jerry
pokey

1 intermedius
peanut


1 bearded dragon
Thor

1 Crested gecko
Fonzie

1 leopard gecko
Rocky

3 ferrets
Maxifur
Moca & Chino ha ha mochachino

1 cat
Oreo

2 dogs
Missy
Jake

Saltwater fish
Dogface puffer-Jake
Volitan lionfish- Simba
Niger trigger- Nigel
Snowflake- Snowie
black saddle clown- Joker
koran angelfish- Pixie
Fox face- foxy brown
2 yellow tail damsel- frick and frack

Before you ask yes i made her tell me their names cause lord knows if it doesn't respond to me saying its name it doesnt need one in my eyes.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Imis~Romeo and Juliet
Intermedius~Clyde and Snake Eyes(used to have one named Bonnie)
Super Blues~ CY and Popcorn(Trey and Luna died  )
Terribilis female~Bling Bling
Santa Isabel~ Long Stripe and Rusty(Short Stripe and Red got traded)
Cobalts~Mo and Cleo(Geronimo and Cleopatra)
Leucs~Spot and New Guy
Our old Leucs~Goliath, Kino, Mr. T, and Charlie Brown
Our old Mancreeks~Daphne and Darwin
Our old Orange bastis~Salt and Pepper
Two super blue froglets I am holding back~Polka Dots and Stripes
The names are based on their personalities and their patterns. Any of them making you wonder? Some are a little less creative than others and a lot don't have names because there are just too many. I am sure there are more that I have forgotten to list.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My frogs don't have specific names but they are called many things...Pookie, Booboo, Boogie, Toodles, Little Bit, Big Boy, My girl, Buda Belly, Froggy frog frog frog, Skinny Minnie, Fatty Pattie. Depends on my mood. 
Candy


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

I certainly name my frogs. As with most of my other pets I name my frogs after scientist. My two azureus frogs are Leona and Enrico after Leona Woods and Enrico Fermi (two important physicists). I just got two more auratus frogs but since they are so young (they were tads two or three weeks ago) so I have been holding off on naming them until I might can get a better idea of what sex they are. Right now I also have a cat named Charles (Charlie) named after Charles Darwin.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i used to, but then i kept forgetting them. for some of the frogs housed singly i do though. 
-ludwig, uno, manny, melman (from the movie madagascar- the giraffe). yeah, thats about it, most don't have names.


----------



## baileyjames6 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have three Mint Terribilis. I named them Memnebon, Mongonga and Ampersand.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i just got a frog and names it baron von steuben


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Wow,this post was started months ago.My borja ridge vents are named : Peever (older male),Wall-E (younger male,inspirered by the movie),and bertha (my big fat female).The 4th one we are still deciding on the name.I am getting 3 S.I tricolors tommorow,any name suggestions?


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I've named a few. Usually it's frogs that got more attention, for whatever reason, such as a rescue frog that needs some medical help, or the Pyxie that's eating me out of house and home. lol The animals that seem more cognisant, like the geckos, have names. Ironically, my favorite animals, my Milk Frogs, do not have names.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have any frogs yet, but the first pair gonna be called Muse(band) and Maho(manga).


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

We named our first frogs. the leucs are Mickey (he has the mouse marking on his head), Spot, and Fern. The lamasi is Digem. The others don't have names. I foster cats too and have named hundreds. Sometimes i'd just look around. One litter was oatmeal, catsup, etc.


----------



## Laxgoal100 (Sep 9, 2008)

my azeurus are named cheech and chong


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, yeah I did. Just for the heck of it I named one of my frogs Salvatore "Frank" von Caprivi. Although I'm thinking the frog's rather more handsome than the original _von Caprivi_... oh well. He never listens to it anyway. 

(P.S.: No, I am not a history freak, I just liked the sound of the name... "von Caprivi"... has a nice ring to it, I think! )


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

it does have a nice ring to it sarkany 
baron von steuben was a figure in history as well, he trained washingtons troops over one of the long winters in the war for independance. always kinda neat when a name has history imo.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

humm... i have only named a few of my animals...
Sugar glider pair- male-pongo female-bug
10" Black ghost knife - Thor
my first green, black and bronze auratus - Amp
one of the Mint terriblis- mold. (cause it might. all it does is sit and stare at me when i am working it should really go do something) 
1 german shepard - Mocha
1 labridoodle- Lizzy. our grandma named her then gave her to us to take care of

the rest i didnt name but they include
2 Frilled lizards
2 ornate uromastyx
1 Quince monitor (Varanus melinus)
1 Bright yellow and very dark black Jungle carpet python
1 40 gal Reef tank SPS and Clam dominated
All the other frogs
1 box turtle


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

White Tree Frogs; Hexe and Silly Hopper
Milk Tree Frogs; Spiderman, Spiderwoman, Comma


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

otis07 said:


> it does have a nice ring to it sarkany
> baron von steuben was a figure in history as well, he trained washingtons troops over one of the long winters in the war for independance. always kinda neat when a name has history imo.


Hehe, glad you agree. 


(However, in "real life", I've never mentioned the name to anyone outside of my family; _they_ already thought I was crazy naming a frog - and what a name it is.  )


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

lol, be proud! embrace this quarky hobby


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

lol, be proud! embrace this quarky hobby and all names that come along with it


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

My auratus are named Peace (frog) and jeremiah

I know he was a bullfrog but WTH


----------

